# Oh my gosh, the Pain after my stretch and sweep!



## Mrs.Mcguin

I have been having prodromal labor for two days and lost my mucus plug yesterday morning. I had my stretch and sweep yesterday afternoon about 3pm and my midwife told me I was 2cm dilated and 70% effaced..she did an awesome one too! Around 6pm last night, I started to get very strong contractions so around 8pm, we decided to go for a walk to see if we could get things progressing. Contractions definitely picked up speed and intensity! 

Not long after we got home, my contractions slowed down and eventually by the time I fell asleep around 12am, they tapered off. I was so bummed! :dohh:

I woke up this morning feeling fantastic. Even for once, I didn't get up a million times throughout the night to get up to go to the bathroom either. I told my OH that he should just get use to the fact that our daughter will be living in me forever (yup, I was being a little dramatic lol) :haha:

Well, about a half hour after he left to go to work this morning...I had to get up to pee again. This time I lost TONS more of my mucus plug and mixed with lots of blood and I've had this continue all through the day. I'm also in incredible pain!!! 

I know it's normal to be uncomfortable after a stretch and sweep but I was never in this much pain after my stretch and sweeps with my other two babies!!

Anyone experience an incredible amount of pain after?


----------



## sweetpea417

I had 2 sweeps with DD and unfortunately neither worked for me... Just period like pains for a day or so. Yours sounds like it might do something though! Fingers crossed and can't wait for your update :hugs:


----------



## Laurenmomma

Is it like labour pains or just uncomfortable pain?

I had horrible period type pains after mine but went into labour the next day anyway x


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

I'm not having period pains...it's horrible bruising with enormous amounts of pressure! I'm feeling it most under my belly...not actually up inside me if that makes any sense. It hurts so much more when my baby moves too which seems like she hasn't stopped moving all day! 

Going on my hands and knees actually helps relieve the pain some but not much :sad1:


----------



## Noo

What do you mean by "lots of blood"? If it is fresh blood rather than blood stained mucus then you need to be getting checked out x


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

Noo said:


> What do you mean by "lots of blood"? If it is fresh blood rather than blood stained mucus then you need to be getting checked out x

It's definitely just bloody mucus but lots of it. 

It's not like period type blood.


----------



## Noo

Mrs.Mcguin said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "lots of blood"? If it is fresh blood rather than blood stained mucus then you need to be getting checked out x
> 
> It's definitely just bloody mucus but lots of it.
> 
> It's not like period type blood.Click to expand...

:) Good luck!


----------



## Jessica604

I just had my third sweep! This boy is not wanting to move out it seems!

I'm having the same pains as you though, feeling "bruised" is exactly what I would call it! Same with the pressure. I reaallllly hope this is the beginning! This kid has 48 hours left to evacuate!


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

Jessica604 said:


> I just had my third sweep! This boy is not wanting to move out it seems!
> 
> I'm having the same pains as you though, feeling "bruised" is exactly what I would call it! Same with the pressure. I reaallllly hope this is the beginning! This kid has 48 hours left to evacuate!

Oh my...I could not go through 3 of these :nope:

My sweeps from my last pregnancies never hurt close to this one! My midwife was not rough by any means either. while she was doing it, she was very careful and very gentle about it. It didn't hurt much at all while she was doing it and in fact, the sweeps I got in my last pregnancy hurt a heck of a lot more during it. 

The pain that I'm in now however makes me not actually want to go into labor until this subsides...which kinda of defeats the purpose of getting it in the first place :dohh:


----------



## mercedybear

out of curiousity did you get the sweep because you were in prodromal labor for two days ?? I am around the same as you and getting "practice labour pains" and my Ob has never suggested one yet....


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

mercedybear said:


> out of curiousity did you get the sweep because you were in prodromal labor for two days ?? I am around the same as you and getting "practice labour pains" and my Ob has never suggested one yet....

No...I got it because they offer sweeps starting at 38 weeks. Some doctors don't do it until later...it just depends on the preference of your OB or Midwife.


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

Soooo...I found a position that takes the pain away!!! I don't know about you but I'm super happy! :happydance:

Oohhh yeah baby!! :rofl:


----------



## goddess25

Hope it eases or moves into proper contractions. All my sweeps resulted in labour.


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

goddess25 said:


> Hope it eases or moves into proper contractions. All my sweeps resulted in labour.

Thank you. 

How long after your sweeps did you go into labor? 

I remember it worked with my first...that was 13 years ago and as for my second baby...that was a blurr. that pregnancy came with large amounts of stress, exhaustion and weeks of in and out of labor so I don't remember much lol.


----------



## Noo

Unfortunately the pains/aches/teasing all come part and parcel of having a sweep so early :(


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

Noo said:


> Unfortunately the pains/aches/teasing all come part and parcel of having a sweep so early :(

I havent had much of pre labor and teasing with this pregnancy....it feels like she is too comfortable in there in fact lol.


----------



## goddess25

First sweep in the morning went into labour about 8pm the same day.

Second time sweep in the afternoon woke at around 3 am in labour.

Good luck. Hope it happens soon.


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

So I thought I was in labor yesterday. It started at 3pm and they were coming on very strong and frequent all night. My OH has to go into his work at 5am on the 1st of each month to do paper work for 3 hours so at about 11pm last night, we decided to go lay down in bed and I took a gravol to see if I could sleep through the contractions. They did wake me up many times but I was still able to sleep pretty good.

Then at About 7am this morning...the contractions tapered off. It's 9:45am now and I'm so bummed!!

This baby is just playing with me now :juggle: ... :hissy:


----------



## sweetpea417

Noooo baby! Come on lil missy mama wants you to come out now! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Hope you go into labour soon


----------



## vic161209

how fustrating:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

sweetpea417 said:


> Noooo baby! Come on lil missy mama wants you to come out now! :hugs:

You can say that again! 

I know I'm still "early" in the sense of my edd. I've never felt so impatient before but I can't help feel emotional about it either. I feel like a baby lol. 

My contractions were coming between 3-4 minutes apart all last night and lasting on average 50 seconds long each. I'm to call my midwife when contractions come like that but I just had this feeling like it wasn't time. They were painful but I could still talk through them. I feel like now that this prodromal labor happened 3 times just this week that I won't even know when it's real and I won't have our birth pool filed up in time or the midwife won't get here in time.


----------



## goddess25

This happened to me twice before actual labour and I was worried about the same. However when it began for real I felt like it was time and it felt more intense.


----------

